# Pros and cons of ported saws



## WiscWoody (Nov 20, 2018)

i started a thread about some lacky saws I found at our rural dump here and it became somewhat of a debate on the pros and cons of porting a saw so I figured I’d make a new thread just for that debate. My 2 pro saws are both woods ported and I like them that way. One is a 390XP that I bought nearly new that was straight gassed by someone. I got the saw for $150 and I had a new piston and jug put on when I had it ported for $500. Then I bought a 562XP and had it ported also. I figure these 2 saws will last my lifetime with me being 56 now and will be all I will need to cut my firewood. Some are thinking that a porting a saw might hurt the engine...? I don’t know. Any thoughts?


----------



## SpaceBus (Nov 20, 2018)

As with any engine it will now operate beyond its intended operating conditions. Now, how much additional stress, if any, is up for debate and you will probably get a million different opinions. Think about a race engine in a motocross bike, it tends to require a rebuild every season. Now, I doubt your saws were built quite like a motocross engine, but you get the point. I doubt more airflow into your cylinder is really going to put any additional strain on your piston, rings, and bearings. Furthermore I doubt that you will need to rebuild it in your lifetime, especially since you won't be using them all day every day.


----------



## DodgyNomad (Nov 20, 2018)

No doubt it shortens the life a little bit, but if done right, and tuned right, well worth it imo.  The time and effort you save is worth having a saw wear out 20% faster.  I'm only guessing on the earlier demise and the percentage, but common sense tells me if you're using it harder and running it faster, putting more air and fuel through it in a given amount of time, it's going to wear stuff out faster, that's for sure.  

As long as it's done right and tuned, I feel it's well worth it every time you run it.  The productivity more than makes up for a shortened lifespan imo.


----------



## SpaceBus (Nov 20, 2018)

DodgyNomad said:


> No doubt it shortens the life a little bit, but if done right, and tuned right, well worth it imo.  The time and effort you save is worth having a saw wear out 20% faster.  I'm only guessing on the earlier demise and the percentage, but common sense tells me if you're using it harder and running it faster, putting more air and fuel through it in a given amount of time, it's going to wear stuff out faster, that's for sure.
> 
> As long as it's done right and tuned, I feel it's well worth it every time you run it.  The productivity more than makes up for a shortened lifespan imo.



The tuning is crucial, but shouldn't be too tough for the right person. You are right though, more fuel and more air is a more energetic combustion. As long as the fueling is set up right the pistons shouldn't melt, crack the ring lands, or break the piston. I also assume the engine builder wouldn't build a 56 year old man who isn't a lumber jack a race engine saw.


----------



## woodhog73 (Nov 21, 2018)

SpaceBus said:


> The tuning is crucial, but shouldn't be too tough for the right person. You are right though, more fuel and more air is a more energetic combustion. As long as the fueling is set up right the pistons shouldn't melt, crack the ring lands, or break the piston. I also assume the engine builder wouldn't build a 56 year old man who isn't a lumber jack a race engine saw.



I have a ported Jonsered 2252. Built with a pop up piston, full port job, removed base gasket, muffler mod. No tuning required. It’s an Auto tune ( same as Stihls Mtronic ). You can’t tune these saws and they adjust for air fuel changes etc.

Its a couple years old now and runs great. It’s got a lot of use on it since I ported it and is very reliable. I like it because I have a bad back and the 70cc saw is heavy to run all day. So I wanted as much power in as light of a saw I could get. At the time I bought it the saw was the lightest pro 50cc saw on the market. The revised stihl 261 that was updated in 2017 lost weight and is now the lightest powerhead. If this saw burns up I’ll buy whatever the lightest 50cc is at the time and have the works thrown at it for mods. Something real nice about a 4 plus Horsepower saw that only weigh 10lbs etc 

Saw runs like a 60cc. I run .325 18 inch but it would pull a 3/8 on a 20 inch if pressed to do so.

Don’t think it matters how old you are or if you use a saw for a living, if you got the money to burn on a saw a builder will do it for you. Why not.


----------



## Todd67 (Nov 21, 2018)

I like this topic, but it's nearly impossible to compare the longevity of a properly ported and tuned saw to one that is OEM. You would need two new saws of the same make and model, and have one saw ported and tuned. Then you would need to use those two saws on identical logs/trees/wood in identical conditions for identical hours, with saw chains the exact sharpness, with exactly the same fuel and oil... It's just too difficult to run two saws in this manner.

So we have to rely on opinions and theories, and personal experience from those who have a lot of experience with both OEM saws and ported and tuned saws. That's what will make this an interesting topic. Thanks to all of you who have that kind of knowledge and experience to share with the rest of us!


----------



## Ashful (Nov 21, 2018)

The main issue I see is that, if you’re paying someone to do the porting work, you might as well have just bought a bigger OEM saw for similar money.  That’s not saying anything about your 390XP, that was a smoking deal, but speaking about new saws that aren’t picked up for $150.


----------



## woodhog73 (Nov 21, 2018)

Ashful said:


> The main issue I see is that, if you’re paying someone to do the porting work, you might as well have just bought a bigger OEM saw for similar money.  That’s not saying anything about your 390XP, that was a smoking deal, but speaking about new saws that aren’t picked up for $150.



I generally agree with this. 5 years ago I never ran a 50cc saw. I had one to clear trails and brush in the woods, etc. but my go to saw was always 70cc. Almost always. But then I hurt my back and I’ve come to appreciate the small saw. But a stock 50cc is not that powerful when your used to running big saws for many years.

But I can’t argue with your logic. I’ve got $800 or something like that I’d have to go look at my cost but it wasn’t cheap into my 50cc saw. Most would say not worth it. I understand that. But it’s one heck of a fun saw to run


----------



## SpaceBus (Nov 21, 2018)

woodhog73 said:


> I have a ported Jonsered 2252. Built with a pop up piston, full port job, removed base gasket, muffler mod. No tuning required. It’s an Auto tune ( same as Stihls Mtronic ). You can’t tune these saws and they adjust for air fuel changes etc.
> 
> Its a couple years old now and runs great. It’s got a lot of use on it since I ported it and is very reliable. I like it because I have a bad back and the 70cc saw is heavy to run all day. So I wanted as much power in as light of a saw I could get. At the time I bought it the saw was the lightest pro 50cc saw on the market. The revised stihl 261 that was updated in 2017 lost weight and is now the lightest powerhead. If this saw burns up I’ll buy whatever the lightest 50cc is at the time and have the works thrown at it for mods. Something real nice about a 4 plus Horsepower saw that only weigh 10lbs etc
> 
> ...




Hell, my Husky 460 20" gets heavy after a few hours, but I also am fairly new to doing serious wood cutting. Maybe some day I can snag a nice 50 cc pro saw and get it ported.  I can at least assemble the engine myself, but not so much the machine work. When I was first shopping for a nice "landowner" grade saw (just moved into a house with a wood burner as primary heat on 25 acres) I read about engine builds on saws, but one comment stood out to me. A guy said "a novice doesn't need a 10 lb saw with a dirt bike engine", it both made me laugh and realize that at my skill level, something with a bit of weight isn't necessarily a bad thing. Prior to this saw I've only used smaller electric saws and homeowner saws from box stores designed to cut some downed tree limbs once or twice a year.


----------



## woodhog73 (Nov 21, 2018)

SpaceBus said:


> Hell, my Husky 460 20" gets heavy after a few hours, but I also am fairly new to doing serious wood cutting. Maybe some day I can snag a nice 50 cc pro saw and get it ported.



You can heat your house with a Husky 460 they are very capable saws. It just comes down to how fast and efficient you want to be.

For example I’ve got an old ( mid 1970s) Stihl 031. It’s only 50cc and has absolutely NO high RPM. Nothing in the acceleration department best I can get is 10,500 with no load. 7500 rpm if I’m lucky in the cut. It’s slow to cut with. Very slooooooow. But it will cut firewood all day long with an 18 inch bar and regular 3/8 pitch chain buried to the tip in oak Just dont expect it to speed through the wood. Have I said It’s slow ? But plenty of people heated their house and cut hundreds upon hundreds of cords with 031s back in the 1970s. They were like the modern “ farm boss” of today.

There are 2 reasons to get a larger more powerful saw. Either you need more bar length than what your current saw can handle, or you desire more speed from the bar length you already use.

If you come to the conclusion you want faster cutting OR need more bar length etc and if you don’t need a light saw then forget porting a 50cc and jump right to a 70cc plus saw. A nice Stihl 460 or Husky 372 would do the trick just fine and cut extremely fast fitted with a sharp chain and 20inch bar. Or run a 24/25 inch bar with authority and even a 28 inch bar if needed with a skip chain. Great deals on Jonsered 2172s if you can still find one before they are all gone. But you can do the same work with the 460 and 20 inch bar it just take longer is all.


----------



## SpaceBus (Nov 21, 2018)

woodhog73 said:


> You can heat your house with a Husky 460 they are very capable saws. It just comes down to how fast and efficient you want to be.
> 
> For example I’ve got an old ( mid 1970s) Stihl 031. It’s only 50cc and has absolutely NO high RPM. Nothing in the acceleration department best I can get is 10,500 with no load. 7500 rpm if I’m lucky in the cut. It’s slow to cut with. Very slooooooow. But it will cut firewood all day long with an 18 inch bar and regular 3/8 pitch chain buried to the tip in oak Just dont expect it to speed through the wood. Have I said It’s slow ? But plenty of people heated their house and cut hundreds upon hundreds of cords with 031s back in the 1970s. They were like the modern “ farm boss” of today.
> 
> ...




My property is mostly spruce with some maple and birch probably making up about ten percent. My husky flies through the spruce no problem. Even the Birch wasn't bad with a chain that had three hours of cutting time since the last sharpening. I've been learning how to use the weight of the saw to my advantage. I doubt there's anything on my property that the 20" 460 can't handle. Eventually I want to get a 90 cc, but for Milling lumber or especially difficult trees. I think the 460 with a 24" bar with a ripping chain on an Alaskan mill will be just fine until I build a stationary mill.


----------



## JimBear (Nov 21, 2018)

Ashful said:


> The main issue I see is that, if you’re paying someone to do the porting work, you might as well have just bought a bigger OEM saw for similar money.  That’s not saying anything about your 390XP, that was a smoking deal, but speaking about new saws that aren’t picked up for $150.


It depends on your saw brand of choice,where you get it & who does the work. I can buy a new ported Dolmar for the same price as a new OEM Stihl (similar size saws) but I also wouldn’t have any shipping cost since it’s just a 45 min drive to my local Dolmar dealer/ porting shop. Buying used & then getting your saw ported is a crap shoot as I learned. .


----------



## vtwoodheater (Nov 21, 2018)

Ashful said:


> The main issue I see is that, if you’re paying someone to do the porting work, you might as well have just bought a bigger OEM saw for similar money.  That’s not saying anything about your 390XP, that was a smoking deal, but speaking about new saws that aren’t picked up for $150.



I am thinking the logic here is port what you already own, not buy a new saw and then pay for port work.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Nov 21, 2018)

WiscWoody said:


> i started a thread about some lacky saws I found at our rural dump here and it became somewhat of a debate on the pros and cons of porting a saw so I figured I’d make a new thread just for that debate. My 2 pro saws are both woods ported and I like them that way. One is a 390XP that I bought nearly new that was straight gassed by someone. I got the saw for $150 and I had a new piston and jug put on when I had it ported for $500. Then I bought a 562XP and had it ported also. I figure these 2 saws will last my lifetime with me being 56 now and will be all I will need to cut my firewood. Some are thinking that a porting a saw might hurt the engine...? I don’t know. Any thoughts?



Are both of yours done by Scott?  I'm pretty sure your 390XP was....?


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Nov 21, 2018)

I sent a brand new in the box 390XP to be ported.


----------



## vtwoodheater (Nov 22, 2018)

Still haven't pulled the trigger on sending my saw out.  Would like to drive up and meet the guy. Haven't found time yet.


----------



## WiscWoody (Nov 22, 2018)

Ashful said:


> The main issue I see is that, if you’re paying someone to do the porting work, you might as well have just bought a bigger OEM saw for similar money.  That’s not saying anything about your 390XP, that was a smoking deal, but speaking about new saws that aren’t picked up for $150.


Well... the saw needed some expensive work to get it running again though. I don’t know if you can get a OEM saw with the power my 390 has- I figure it has around 9hp now. And my 562 is a nice 20" mid-weight saw with around 6.25hp ported.

Edit: I just remembered that I also had a better breathing carburetor installed on the 390XP to take better advantage of the porting job done to it. I can’t recall the make of the carb at the moment.... maybe I’ll take a look today.


----------



## WiscWoody (Nov 22, 2018)

JRHAWK9 said:


> Are both of yours done by Scott?  I'm pretty sure your 390XP was....?


Yes Scott Kunz ported both of my saws. You know him right? He knows what’s he’s doing.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Nov 22, 2018)

WiscWoody said:


> Yes Scott Kunz ported both of my saws. You know him right? He knows what’s he’s doing.



yep, I know him.  Both of my saws are done by him.  He knows his stuff.


----------



## salecker (Nov 22, 2018)

Having your saw worked on/ported by someone who knows what they are doing should lengthen the life of your saw,as apposed to running a saw that is stock and has had no work done to it.
 The reasoning behind this statement is...
 All new saws are coming from the manufacture as mandated by the EPA.The saws are leaving the factory set to pass EPA regulations.Some saws are run so lean to pass that they will not last long in the hands of someone that knows nothing about saws.Even if you know enough to re tune before using the saw it will still have issues.Like the restrictive exhausts,which will hold the heat internal to the engine.Heat and lean tune=scored piston/cylinder every time.
  just doing a muffler mod will help most chainsaws shed heat.Take it one step further and make the air pumping system more efficient,smoother passages,bigger ports,then more air will flow through the engine faster which will improve power and cooling.Making the engine more efficient to basically turn,which in turn puts less strain on bearings ect.
 Just don't send it to a guy that goes by JMS saws then you will end up with a wheel chock.
 Do your homework before you let anyone work on your stuffs.
 The biggest thing you can do yourself to make your saw cut better is learn how to properly sharpen your chains.


----------



## WiscWoody (Nov 22, 2018)

JRHAWK9 said:


> I sent a brand new in the box 390XP to be ported.


I wander what the policy is for a manufacturers warranty on a new ported saw? I would hope that they’d cover something that’s not engine related ie. a throttle or similar but I’m sure they wouldn’t cover a blown engine if it’s been modified but I still had my 562XP ported when it was just a few months old.


----------



## Matt93eg (Nov 24, 2018)

None of my saws are ported. I have a homeowner grade Husky 450 that I only use in small wood and for brushing the top out of a tree. I mainly use my 390XP. It’s not ported, I have put an unlimited coil on it, did a muffler mod, and put bigger dogs on it. I run the 390 most of the time. I think the porting comes down to power to weight.

What if I could take a smaller saw than the 390 that weights less, something like a 372 and make it perform just as good or better than the 390. I can then carry around a lighter saw.

I think the other side of porting is the fact that we are men, and lets face it we like power. Most women don’t GET it. LOL


----------



## Ashful (Nov 24, 2018)

Matt93eg said:


> What if I could take a smaller saw than the 390 that weights less, something like a 372 and make it perform just as good or better than the 390. I can then carry around a lighter saw.L


Similar top end, sure.  But when it bogs, there’s no replacement for displacement.


----------



## WiscWoody (Nov 24, 2018)

I ran a friends 390 that bogged down. That never happens with my ported 390... take the rakers down a notch and it cuts a good sized log fast.


----------



## Matt93eg (Nov 24, 2018)

WiscWoody said:


> I ran a friends 390 that bogged down. That never happens with my ported 390... take the rakers down a notch and it cuts a good sized log fast.



I have considered getting my 390 ported. Mostly just because I want to, not because I “need” to. 

Since you have ran a stock 390 and ported 390 can you tell me how the 390 is afterwards?  The only mods I have done to mine is an unlimited coil and a muffler mod. I just finished the muffler mod up couple weeks ago then tuned the carb. I have not had the saw into any big wood since I did the muffler so I’m not sure how it will be. It does have better throttle response and I expect it to hold more RPMs in the cut but I’m just wondering how much difference porting made. 

I have heard the 390 really comes alive with porting.


----------



## Jazzberry (Nov 24, 2018)

I cut a couple rounds off a 36" log with a friends woods ported 460. Not sure all he had done to it but it made my 084 look like I put the chain on backwards. It had a custom built muffler with 4 bell shaped exit holes on it. Pretty awesome.


----------



## Todd67 (Nov 24, 2018)

I have a Husky 338 XPT that was given to me about 15 years ago. It's starting to run a little rough, & doesn't put out high RPM's like it used to. All I've ever used in it is non-ethanol premium gas. It's either time to replace it or have it ported and tuned. I haven't priced either option yet.


----------



## WiscWoody (Nov 24, 2018)

The 390XP is a beast of a saw ported and like I said in a previous post here that I figure it has a little I’ve 9hp now but I also had the guy that ported the saw, Scott Kunz aka Tree Monkey of Augusta Wisconsin- put a better breathing carburetor on the saw too. With a sharp chain and the rakers ground down a bit it’s a very fast cutting saw.


----------



## Ashful (Nov 24, 2018)

Jazzberry said:


> I cut a couple rounds off a 36" log with a friends woods ported 460. Not sure all he had done to it but it made my 084 look like I put the chain on backwards. It had a custom built muffler with 4 bell shaped exit holes on it. Pretty awesome.


The stock 460 has a slightly higher (2953 fps vs. 2828 fps) chain speed than a stock 084, but let's not forget the 084 has 43% more horsepower out of the box.  I'd be surprised if any port job adds 43%.

Also, the HP of the 084 would allow you to easily run an 8-pin x .404" sprocket in the same wood as that 460, which would bump chain speed up to 3232 fps, substantially faster than the 460.  Some guys even run 9 x .404" on their 084's, if they're running shorter bars, which will spin that chain at a blistering 3636 fps.  That will turn the head of any 460 owner, ported or not!


----------



## Matt93eg (Nov 25, 2018)

WiscWoody said:


> The 390XP is a beast of a saw ported and like I said in a previous post here that I figure it has a little I’ve 9hp now but I also had the guy that ported the saw, Scott Kunz aka Tree Monkey of Augusta Wisconsin- put a better breathing carburetor on the saw too. With a sharp chain and the rakers ground down a bit it’s a very fast cutting saw.




Gonna think more about the porting over the winter. This is my firewood cutting time so I can’t turn loose of my saw until after the cold weather is gone.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Nov 25, 2018)

Matt93eg said:


> Gonna think more about the porting over the winter. This is my firewood cutting time so I can’t turn loose of my saw until after the cold weather is gone.



Best I can explain is it behaves like it's very pi$$ed off at the wood.

Not all porting is the same though.


----------



## FTG-05 (Nov 25, 2018)

How do you port a saw?  Is it a DIY project or strictly experienced only?

I muffler mod'd my MS-362CM.  Dang thing runs like a ***** ape now.


----------



## Jazzberry (Nov 25, 2018)

Ashful said:


> The stock 460 has a slightly higher (2953 fps vs. 2828 fps) chain speed than a stock 084, but let's not forget the 084 has 43% more horsepower out of the box.  I'd be surprised if any port job adds 43%.
> 
> Also, the HP of the 084 would allow you to easily run an 8-pin x .404" sprocket in the same wood as that 460, which would bump chain speed up to 3232 fps, substantially faster than the 460.  Some guys even run 9 x .404" on their 084's, if they're running shorter bars, which will spin that chain at a blistering 3636 fps.  That will turn the head of any 460 owner, ported or not!



Well they are completely different creatures for sure but I can tell you that paper and seat of the pants will argue. This saw was far from stock.  It was sorta like the first time you run a ms 200 with the muffler opened up only x 10.


----------



## JimBear (Nov 26, 2018)

Jazzberry said:


> I cut a couple rounds off a 36" log with a friends woods ported 460. Not sure all he had done to it but it made my 084 look like I put the chain on backwards. It had a custom built muffler with 4 bell shaped exit holes on it. Pretty awesome.


I just got my ported Stihl 440 back (now a hybrid since it’s got a 460 top end in it). I have been able to cut some 18”-20” Cherry & Mulberry & a couple 24” Hedge trees. I am running a 24” bar & it definitely put a smile on my face. .   Hopefully the snow will melt off & it will freeze up here & I can get to a couple of 30” - 36” Honey Locusts. Here’s the initial test cuts Carl made after porting it in a 24” oak log, Carl did some more adjustments to idle & carb settings. It’s had 3 tanks thru it now.


----------



## woodhog73 (Nov 26, 2018)

Jazzberry said:


> I cut a couple rounds off a 36" log with a friends woods ported 460. Not sure all he had done to it but it made my 084 look like I put the chain on backwards. It had a custom built muffler with 4 bell shaped exit holes on it. Pretty awesome.



Just curious what length bars you were running and back to back ? I’ve gotta believe when it comes to running very long bars the 084 would prevail over the modified 460. It’s just giving up too much displacement in my opinion.

My heavily modded Jonsered 2252 ( Husky 545 / 550) with a 16 inch bar and let’s just say a 14 inch log is pretty much a match for my 70cc Jonsered 2172 in the same size wood. The chain speed is very fast. Also the ported 50cc is pretty close to my old Stihl 056 as well in a small log. That little 50cc ported saw is an absolute screamer like it’s from another world. Like one of those fancy light swords from Star Wars movies what’s it called ? Lightsaber?

BUT if I were to put a 20 inch bar on my ported 50cc and cut say bigger wood I’m pretty sure my Jonsered 2172 and 056 Stihl would be far faster. It’s a case of no replacement for displacement. My 50cc would never be able to pull a 24 inch or larger bar with any kind of authority no matter how strong it runs. Putting a 24 inch on my 056 as old as it is well it just rips through wood. But I have big saws for long bars. Putting anything on a 50cc larger than 18 inches (ported or not) defeats the purpose of a light small saw. If it’s your only saw I suppose it can pull longer bar when needed but not with any kind of speed. 

That said a nicely ported 460 sure would be a nice saw to run in the woods. I’d take one.


----------



## Ashful (Nov 26, 2018)

woodhog73 said:


> Also the ported 50cc is pretty close to my old Stihl 056 as well in a small log.



I assume you’re not talking about the 056 AV Magnum II, at 94cc.  Those things are screamers, I’ve used one, and I don’t think there’s been a “big” saw ever made that touches that one on speed.  I evaluated one against my 064, and it was awesome, but I went the the newer 064 for parts availability reasons.


----------



## woodhog73 (Nov 26, 2018)

Ashful said:


> I assume you’re not talking about the 056 AV Magnum II, at 94cc.  Those things are screamers, I’ve used one, and I don’t think there’s been a “big” saw ever made that touches that one on speed.  I evaluated one against my 064, and it was awesome, but I went the the newer 064 for parts availability reasons.



No. Actually I have 2 of the 056s that we’re family hand me downs. Both were in a box of parts.I wanted atleast one of them to run and cut so I set out to rebuild atleast one of them. I went out and purchased another non running 056 for a few parts I needed. So all told what I started with was an 056, an 056 super, and the worst shape one an 056 magnum. So technically I own three 056s but not really because only 1 is running and complete.

What I’m running and ended up with is an 056 with the top end from the super. 88cc I think. The magnum is like you said 94cc ( or I thought 92cc ?). 

That said it’s slow reving saw. I also have an 031 from around the same era. Also slow reving saw. Difference is atleast the 056 puts out a lot of power. If a saw doesn’t have high rpm and high chain speed it better atleast have power. 

Compared to my Jonsered 2172 which is modern and high rpm at only 70cc the 056 does feel stronger. But it doesn’t seem that much faster if at all in the wood I normally cut which is at most 36 to 40 inch diameter oak trees at the base. So I usually just use the 2172 with a 24 inch bar side to side on the larger oaks because parts are too hard to find on the old 056.

I cut up a standing dead red oak yesterday that was 2 feet around I just used my 50cc. Lighter and seems just as fast on the smaller stuff.


----------



## Jazzberry (Nov 26, 2018)

woodhog73 said:


> Just curious what length bars you were running and back to back ? I’ve gotta believe when it comes to running very long bars the 084 would prevail over the modified 460. It’s just giving up too much displacement in my opinion.
> 
> My heavily modded Jonsered 2252 ( Husky 545 / 550) with a 16 inch bar and let’s just say a 14 inch log is pretty much a match for my 70cc Jonsered 2172 in the same size wood. The chain speed is very fast. Also the ported 50cc is pretty close to my old Stihl 056 as well in a small log. That little 50cc ported saw is an absolute screamer like it’s from another world. Like one of those fancy light swords from Star Wars movies what’s it called ? Lightsaber?
> 
> ...




Bars were lots different and I wouldn't choose the 460 over my 084 for the mill. Different type of power. Like a race car and a diesel truck. But man throttle response and power with a 24? or 28? bar was pretty special.


----------



## Ashful (Nov 27, 2018)

The guy at my local saw shop loaned me one of their used 084’s, and when he handed it to me, he called it “boring”.   Gobs of power, they just slowly chew their way thru anything, but not known as the most fun saw in the shed.


----------



## Jazzberry (Nov 27, 2018)

Ashful said:


> The guy at my local saw shop loaned me one of their used 084’s, and when he handed it to me, he called it “boring”.   Gobs of power, they just slowly chew their way thru anything, but not known as the most fun saw in the shed.


 
He nailed it but on a mill you can't touch it. My 084 is far far more powerful compared to my 064. If I wasn't milling I would sell it in a minute.


----------



## Rockiesrider (Jul 6, 2022)

DodgyNomad said:


> No doubt it shortens the life a little bit, but if done right, and tuned right, well worth it imo.  The time and effort you save is worth having a saw wear out 20% faster.  I'm only guessing on the earlier demise and the percentage, but common sense tells me if you're using it harder and running it faster, putting more air and fuel through it in a given amount of time, it's going to wear stuff out faster, that's for sure.
> 
> As long as it's done right and tuned, I feel it's well worth it every time you run it.  The productivity more than makes up for a shortened lifespan imo.


Porting a saw doesn't shorten its life by any means. Most builders out there do a work port the ones that build race saws even lower the target rpm range for any saws they build for an average customer or only build their own.  Optimization of airflow =cooler Temps, cooler Temps =happy saw, happy saw = longer life.  I have a 33 yr old 066 that's ported, I recently pulled the head off to read the transfer wash and have a general look around, the saw is wonderful condition. So yes, it does matter what brand you buy, and it does matter who did the work, but I assure you in the scenario of a proper ported saw and a stocker, the ported saw will outlast the stock one byfar.


----------



## Isaac Carlson (Jul 12, 2022)

Right.  I have had my ported ms390 for almost 15 years.  It has been run hard with a 28" bar in some big hardwood.  Some over 4-5 ft diameter.  It has run perfectly every time.  I even used it doing tree service work for a while.  I ported it myself and it runs great.

I have a ported husky 350 as well, done by me, and it runs circles around much bigger saws and cuts just as well as my ms390.  I just got a stihl 650 that ate a circlip.  It will get rebuilt and should run for a long time.  I tune my saws to a slight burble every time I use them and I use premium gas.

Tuning is a huge factor in saw life.  Ported saws run cooler and that's a good thing.  Ported within reason and properly tuned, they will last a very, very long time.


----------



## WiscWoody (Jul 12, 2022)

I see my old thread has gotten some new steam and that’s good, where you at Isaac? I’m in Winter if you know where that is. When I start this thread I had two woods ported saws but a few years ago I bought a new Husqvarna 543XP 40cc saw and I immediately had it ported by a guy in the U.P. Of Michigan that does a lot of saw work for loggers in northern Wisconsin and up by his parts and he doesn’t charge a lot. The saw didn’t gain even 1hp but it helped and I cut up 10 cord of red oak with it as soon as I got it back no problem And it’s so light it’s a delight to use all day. I haven’t ran my ported 390XP nor the 562XP for sometime now and I suppose I should see if they have gas in them and run them out. They both have non-ethanol fuel in them so it’s not too terribly urgent yet.


----------



## Isaac Carlson (Jul 12, 2022)

WiscWoody said:


> I see my old thread has gotten some new steam and that’s good, where you at Isaac? I’m in Winter if you know where that is. When I start this thread I had two woods ported saws but a few years ago I bought a new Husqvarna 543XP 40cc saw and I immediately had it ported by a guy in the U.P. Of Michigan that does a lot of saw work for loggers in northern Wisconsin and up by his parts and he doesn’t charge a lot. The saw didn’t gain even 1hp but it helped and I cut up 10 cord of red oak with it as soon as I got it back no problem And it’s so light it’s a delight to use all day. I haven’t ran my ported 390XP nor the 562XP for sometime now and I suppose I should see if they have gas in them and run them out. They both have non-ethanol fuel in them so it’s not too terribly urgent yet.


I know where winter is.  I used to drive through there on the way to the family cabin.
I live outside colfax, if you know where that is.  I would love to meet up some time.  It's nice to chat with other wood cutters and chainsaw runners.  I'm not too far from Scott Kunz (tree monkey).


----------



## WiscWoody (Jul 13, 2022)

Isaac Carlson said:


> I know where winter is.  I used to drive through there on the way to the family cabin.
> I live outside colfax, if you know where that is.  I would love to meet up some time.  It's nice to chat with other wood cutters and chainsaw runners.  I'm not too far from Scott Kunz (tree monkey).


Sure Scott ported my 390 and 562XP. I’ll PM you soon.


----------



## Ashful (Jul 13, 2022)

WiscWoody said:


> I’m in Winter if you know where that is.





Isaac Carlson said:


> I know where winter is.  I used to drive through there on the way to the family cabin.


I'm clearly not from Wisconsin.  My first two guesses were that Woody had a second home in South Africa or Australia.


----------



## WiscWoody (Jul 13, 2022)

Ashful said:


> I'm clearly not from Wisconsin.  My first two guesses were that Woody had a second home in South Africa or Australia.


Haha Ashful yeah I just follow the cold weather around  so I never have to stop enjoying my wonderful wood stove heat lol. Good to see your back on Hearth Ash, I’ll have to stop in more often now and see what we’re chatting about.


----------



## Ashful (Jul 13, 2022)

WiscWoody said:


> Haha Ashful yeah I just follow the cold weather around  so I never have to stop enjoying my wonderful wood stove heat lol. Good to see your back on Hearth Ash, I’ll have to stop in more often now and see what we’re chatting about.


yeah... I was thinking, "man, this Woody guy is hard-core!"  Sort of like that old The Endless Summer movie, but the reverse, for serious stove fanatics.


----------



## Isaac Carlson (Jul 13, 2022)

Well, I can give a definite pro for ported saws.....

I ran my 350 today and it ran so strong, it was just crazy.  I buzzed up some oak and locust, and the saw went right through it.


----------



## Isaac Carlson (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## WiscWoody (Jul 14, 2022)

Isaac Carlson said:


>



Yeah she cuts good.


----------

